# KOMATSU Hydraulic Exacavator Training



## العقاب الهرم (8 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
اخوتى واحبتى اقدم لكم برنامج تدريبى من شركة كوماتسو

KOMATSU Hydraulic Exacavator Training

اترككم مع الصور




















































الان ناتى للتحميل

حجم البرنامح 164 ميجابايت قمت بتقسيمه الى اربعة اجزاء بواقع 51 ميجا لكل جزء عدا الجزء الاول 14 ميجا


لتحميل الجزء الاول اضغط هنا

لتحميل الجزء الثانى اضغط هنا

لتحميل الجزء الثالث اضغط هنا

لتحميل الجزء الرابع اضغط هنا

بعد تنزيل الملفات قم بفك الضغط من الملف الاول ثم افتح الملف وافتح البرنامج من الايقونة الصفراء

​


----------



## سمير شربك (8 مارس 2010)

السيد العقاب المحترم 
كل الشكر لك على البرنامج وأقوم الآن بتحميله


----------



## العقاب الهرم (10 مارس 2010)

سمير شربك قال:


> السيد العقاب المحترم
> كل الشكر لك على البرنامج وأقوم الآن بتحميله



لا شكر على واجب اخى
ارجو ان ينال رضاكم


----------



## م محمد حمدى السيد (13 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا يا باش مهندس فلاش تدريبى اكثر من رائع مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## sim sim (15 مارس 2010)

جزيل الشكر يا هندسه انا دورت على الأسطوانه دى كتير جدا فى المنتيات برة والأجنبيه كمان واتاريها هنا جمبى
اشكرك


----------



## العقاب الهرم (26 مارس 2010)

م محمد حمدى السيد قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا يا باش مهندس فلاش تدريبى اكثر من رائع مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر



عفوا اخى الكريم
سررت بمرورك


----------



## سامح حسون (10 أبريل 2010)

السلا م عليكم اولا اود ان اشكر الاخ العقاب الهرم على هذا المجهود الرائع 
ولكنى بعد ان قمت بانزال البرنامج كاملوفك ضغط اول جزء لم اجد الايقونه الصفراء !!!!!!!!!!!!!
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## العقاب الهرم (10 أبريل 2010)

اخى الكريم بعد ان قمت بتنزيل ال 4 ملفات على جهازك قم بفك الضغط ستحصل على مجلد افتحة ستجد مجموعة من الملفات من ضمنها ايقونة باسم program3 افتحها سيعمل معك البرنامج ان شاء الله

ارجو ان تفيدينى بعد التجربة


----------



## i2003j (16 أبريل 2010)

مشكور و بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (21 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجاري التنزيل


----------



## ةشفقثنس (24 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على المجهود الكبير وربنا يكرمك ان شاء الله واحنا مستنيين شغلك الجامد على طول


----------



## العقاب الهرم (14 يوليو 2010)

sim sim قال:


> جزيل الشكر يا هندسه انا دورت على الأسطوانه دى كتير جدا فى المنتيات برة والأجنبيه كمان واتاريها هنا جمبى
> اشكرك


 
عفوا اخى سمسم والحمد لله انه سخرنى لكى اقوم برفعها هنا


----------



## ضياء الدييين (3 أغسطس 2010)

مجهود رائع ومشكور
اللهم أجزك عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## احمد صلاح حجازي (3 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جداااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## elhamd (8 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## العقاب الهرم (19 سبتمبر 2010)

سمير شربك قال:


> السيد العقاب المحترم
> كل الشكر لك على البرنامج وأقوم الآن بتحميله



اخى الحبيب المتالق دائما
سمير شربك
يسعدنى مرورك ومداخلاتك


----------



## faysal_II (10 يناير 2011)

سعيك مشكور و بارك الله فيك يا أخي، جاري التحميل


----------



## العقاب الهرم (14 مارس 2011)

الموضوع للتثبيت


----------



## حسام محي الدين (20 مارس 2011)

ما شاء الله الله يباركلك ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## eng.m.fawzy (28 مارس 2011)

(اللهم اكفنى بحلالك عن حرامك واغننى بفضلك عمن سواك


----------



## الطيار الاول (14 أبريل 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## m.abd (15 أبريل 2011)

اخي الكريم مشكور على هذا البرنامج 
وهل هناك برنامج مشابه له عن الشاحنات
وشكرا


----------



## d_a_w_i (1 مايو 2011)

*ماشاء الله ربنا يجزيك الجنة أخى العقاب الهرم ، جارى التحميل وأتمنى إن كان لديك عروضاً لأوناش الشوكة لإحتياجى الشديد لها
*


----------



## MachineDoctor (8 مايو 2011)

يبدو أنه أكثر من رائع 
لكن يا حبذا لو وضعته في قسم الميكانيكا العام , 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## وصفي ابو حمد (8 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم
مشكر 
الي عندو خريطة هيدروليكية (مخ) جير اوتوماتيك تويوتا كورولا 2007 
ورقم الجير 12b70


----------



## MachineDoctor (9 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم , 
لقد قمت بتحميل الاجزاء الثلاثة , 
و فعلت كما قلت لي , 
لكني عندما أقوم بتشغير أيقونة program3.EXE من داخل الملف المضغوط 
يقوم البرنامج بعمل extract لملفات كثيرة , لكن في النهاية يعطيني رسالة الخطأ هذه : 
Cannot execute "C:\Users\zhraa\AppData\Local\Temp\Rar$EX00.323\KOMATSU\program3.EXE"


و عندما أقوم بفك ضغط الملف الأول , لا أجد فيه أيقونة program3.EXE !! 
أي أني لا أجدها إلا إذا قمت بتشغيلها من الملف المضغوط , و ليس إن فككت الضغط !!

فهل من حل ؟؟


----------



## العقاب الهرم (10 مايو 2011)

machinedoctor قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم ,
> لقد قمت بتحميل الاجزاء الثلاثة ,
> و فعلت كما قلت لي ,
> لكني عندما أقوم بتشغير أيقونة program3.exe من داخل الملف المضغوط
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله اخى
ارجو ملاحظة ان البرنامج يتكون من اربعة اجزاء وليس ثلاثة اجزاء
تاكد انك قد قمت بتحميلها كاملة على جهازك ثم قم بفك الضغط من الملف الاول فقط ستحصل على فولدر افتحه ستجد به البرنامج افتحه من الايقونة الصفراء

ارجو التجربة واخبارى بالنتيجة


----------



## MachineDoctor (10 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي 
تمت التجربة , 
لكن تظهر لي رسالة تفيد بأن البرنامج غير متوافق مع نسخة الويندوز 

هل جربته أخي على ويندوز 7 ؟؟


----------



## العقاب الهرم (12 مايو 2011)

machinedoctor قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا أخي
> تمت التجربة ,
> لكن تظهر لي رسالة تفيد بأن البرنامج غير متوافق مع نسخة الويندوز
> 
> هل جربته أخي على ويندوز 7 ؟؟



فى الحقيقة يا اخى لم اجربه على ويندوز 7
لكنى اعمل بنظام اكس بى .. ارجو تجربته بجهاز اخر يعمل بنظام اكس بى
وفقكم الله


----------



## عبد السبوح (14 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الفاضل 

لكن عند فك ضغط الملف الاول لا يتم لي ذلك و تظهر رسالة بانه لا يمكن فتح الملف كملف مضغوط 

انا استخدم ويندوز اكس بي و برنامج الضغط 7zip


----------



## العقاب الهرم (15 مايو 2011)

اخى قد ضغطته ببرنامج winzip
ارجو التجربة


----------



## KAMBAAL (29 يونيو 2011)

هذا جميل جدا لك الشكروالتقدير


----------



## eng.mha (8 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم و بارك فى المسلمين جميعا


----------



## سليمان1 (16 أغسطس 2011)

هايل جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## نوح 1988 (8 سبتمبر 2011)

ششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكرا


----------



## ibrahim1hj (8 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا لك أخي العزيز , يجري التحميل الآن


----------



## نوح 1988 (9 سبتمبر 2011)

ممكن دورة لصيانةالسيارات


----------



## مهندس خالدالبسيونى (13 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووور
وجزاك الله كل خــــيــــر​


----------



## انس مكي (29 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## ليث العراقي (16 أكتوبر 2011)

الف شكر على المجهود الرائع


----------



## mahmoud amat (11 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكووور جزاك الله خيرا ونحن فى انتظار المزيد


----------



## komatsu3000 (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*komatsu3000*

شكرا على الموضيع الجيدا براك الله فيكم:14::77:


----------



## zain125 (25 نوفمبر 2011)

الف شكـــــــــــــر 
يعمل علي وندوز 7 بعد عمل compatibility


----------



## m0staf7 (13 يناير 2012)

خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه بارك الله فيك البرنامج اكثر من رائع


----------



## ABO TOUFIC808 (24 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا علي مجهودك وارجو من الله ان يثيبك عليه خيرا كما نفعت به الناس


----------



## محمد الزوكاني (24 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم وبارك بكم


----------



## عبدالرحمن سيدأحمد (1 فبراير 2012)

نشكرك ونشكر الكوماتسو علي تقديمها كل ماتملك من معلومات دائما للمهندسين


----------



## essa-92 (2 فبراير 2012)

لك مني جزيل الشكر 
كم ارجو منك تقديم كتالوج كوماتسو wa 180


----------



## محمدماضى (10 فبراير 2012)

أحسن الله إليك وجزاك الجنة


----------



## EngDiesel (1 مارس 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور كللللللللش حلو ومفيد


----------



## eng/gladiator (10 مارس 2012)

thank you very much


----------



## eng/gladiator (11 مارس 2012)

*السيد العقاب المحترم
عندى مشكلة...بعد فك الضغط عادى ظهرت الايقونة الى انتا تكلمت عنها ولكن عند الضغط عليها لا يحدث شىء فياريت تقول ايه المشكلة و الحل و شكرا
*


----------



## محمد نصير شهاب (16 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا العمل الطيب


----------



## المهندس احمدالعابد (19 مايو 2012)

مشكور


----------



## yuosef42 (4 يونيو 2012)

السلم عليكم 
اخي الكريم
ولكن البرنامج لا يكمل عملية السيتوب
ارجو المساعده
اخوك 

م . يوسف


----------



## mahmoud pepo (22 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خير بس ليا طلب عندك لو سمحت لو عندك حاجه مماثله عن اللودر يبقى يا ريت والله ومعلشى فى اسرع وقت اصلى محتاجه ضرورى وبارك الله فيك


----------



## muqdad147 (19 يوليو 2012)

مشكور اخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك


----------



## amr habib (6 سبتمبر 2012)

متشكرين هوه ده الكلام 
ممكن يكون الكلام والشرح ده على العربيه


----------



## ahmed2007star (14 سبتمبر 2012)

thankssssss


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (23 سبتمبر 2012)

الشكر الجزيل والدعاء بالموفقية


----------



## nashat fattah (25 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## automotive (7 أكتوبر 2012)

موضوع غاية في الروعة وجامد جدا


----------



## duongpn (10 أكتوبر 2012)

thankyou


----------



## ثامر عبدالواحد (17 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكورررررررر


----------



## yaseen ahmad (29 أكتوبر 2012)

*شباب ابفي انزل برنامج كوماتس بس ماعرفتلوش*​


----------



## tozra (20 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكور و بارك الله فيك


----------



## hossam sobhy shaba (29 أبريل 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا اسال الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان ذاللك العمل شفيعا للك في القبر


----------



## محمد صلاح العبد (11 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسين على عيد (24 يوليو 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م.ابراهيم الفقيه (30 أغسطس 2014)

مشكور اخي بارك الله فيك


----------

